# Went over to the Dark Side



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I bought the Nook Color E-Reader. It sure is different than the Kindle.  The Color is very nice, especially for magazines and journals that have pictures. Somehow reading National Geographic on the Kindle just doesn't quite get you there.....It is great on the Color Nook though. I also bought it because my library has a huge collection of e-books available and are adding more all the time. Alas, hardly any of them can be downloaded to the Kindle. I see where other folks posting about the Nook have a real problem with the way books are organized (shelves)...I think its just a different way and not all that bad, or difficult. Remember the way Kindle was before collections came on board? With the WiFi connection and color the Nook has pretty good internet browsing capability.  Also there are supposed to be apps that will be available to the Color Nook,  bringing it into the tablet arena as well.  Now, There are couple of things that do bother me...Of course the biggest is that there is only a max of 8 hours of battery time and it is suggested that you don't let the battery go below 20%. This is my first touch screen unit and it really is taking some time getting used to it. I will keep the Kindle for when I am on the road and traveling so that I don't have to worry about charging the battery. As far as the backlit screen goes.......I bet you dollars to donuts Amazon comes out with one for the Kindle soon enough. When they do, all of you folks that are going on how terrible it is will probably change your tune.  

  Y'all have a great day....stay warm


----------



## Sheila29 (Feb 3, 2011)

A pretty well thought out and well written review.  I have the CN and Kindle as well and use them both. Like you, my only real complaint is the battery time in the CN, I have had them both for awhile now and one thing I find is that I am putting fewer books on the CN and a different type of book;  I have more magazines on the CN and reference type books on the CN. I am more selective about what I put on the CN than the Kindle....All the free stuff goes to the Kindle. I don't mind the Shelves at all, maybe it is the way I have the organized. 

    Sheila


----------



## cameronchapman (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm getting ready to buy a Nook Color (hopefully later this week). For me, it was a choice between that and an iPad. I have tiny hands, and decided the iPad is just too big for me to comfortably use. The Nook is the perfect size for me, and when I found out how easy it was to root it to turn it into a full-featured Android tablet, that was the deciding factor. I like the Kindle, but I need more functionality. As a writer, I want something that I can take with me and not only read, but also write on. And with the Nook rooted, I'll be able to load the Kindle app on it too.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

cameronchapman said:


> I'm getting ready to buy a Nook Color (hopefully later this week). For me, it was a choice between that and an iPad. I have tiny hands, and decided the iPad is just too big for me to comfortably use. The Nook is the perfect size for me, and when I found out how easy it was to root it to turn it into a full-featured Android tablet, that was the deciding factor. I like the Kindle, but I need more functionality. As a writer, I want something that I can take with me and not only read, but also write on. And with the Nook rooted, I'll be able to load the Kindle app on it too.


The iPad is cool, but it's a bit heavy for reading if you are unable to prop it up on something.

I would think that typing on a Nook color would be difficult, but then I have fingers like sausages. I need a keyboard.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a nook color and love it. My only complaint is that some books that are available on Amazon are not available on Barnes and Noble.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Christine Kersey said:


> I have a nook color and love it. My only complaint is that some books that are available on Amazon are not available on Barnes and Noble.


I have found the reverse to be true. Some books are at B&N but not amazon and some are even cheaper. While I love my DX and K3, my ipad fits the bill for having all ebook formats. Since Apple is trying to do their thing with the 30% add on, I have looked at the color Nook since I have several books on the Nook app. While it interests me I am concerned about the battery life being so short. Figure Amazon will probably be coming out with something new in the next couple of months so will wait. Ditto on waiting to see how this pans out before looking at the new ipad being announced next week.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

My 23 year old son asked for a Nook Color for Christmas and he loves it. Before he decided, I let him take my Kindle for a test drive, but the NC suited him better because he wanted to read magazines in color.  The back-lighting doesn't bother him, and I must admit...the screen is gorgeous!

I agree that it won't be long before Amazon comes out with their own version, and I'll probably be the first to jump on the band-wagon but I still think I'll prefer my e-ink Kindle for marathon reading though.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

There are a few of us on the dark side.  I have rooted the nook and it now is pretty much a functional android tablet.  Amazing clarity of screen. But I still read on the kindle.


----------



## Lisar0228 (Jul 29, 2010)

I also have gone over.  I love my Nook color and havent touched my Kindle2 since I got it.  I will probably save my Kindle for reading in the sunlight but I am finding the Kindle is just too dark since I have gotten used to the back light on Nook Color.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I walk in both worlds.. . I use both my K3 and my Nook Color frequently. The Nook Color goes places I don't want to take my computer or Ipad, or for magazines/picture heavy books. My K3 gets heavy use at home or marathon stretches of reading.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

How do you like the NC for strictly reading. Is the backlight a problem?


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

luvmykindle3 said:


> How do you like the NC for strictly reading. Is the backlight a problem?


 Actually I quite enjoyt using the NC for just reading, I like the back lit screen. It is esp nice in low light situations and I don't have to wonder where I put the readuing lamp. The brightness is very adjustable which makes it even nicer.


----------

